#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-15
<akgraner> :-/ yep
<elky> There's a special place in the deepest reaches of hell reserved for that man. Really.
<IdleOne> sam?
<elky> IdleOne, no less.
<elky> IdleOne, oh, you don't knwo who sam is.
<IdleOne> elky: no idea
<IdleOne> ;/
<IdleOne> :/
<elky> a faux journalist who works for itwire.com. he's probably best described with a word I discovered via jdub: trollumnist
<IdleOne> i guess he is a jerk
<elky> that's putting it mildly, but yes.
<valorie> what did he post, elky?
<elky> I'm PMing the link to those who ask, who haven't found it via the itwire.com front page.
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> geez, a FOSS gossip columnist
<valorie> I guess we really are growing
<elky> oh he's been around for like forever
<elky> people allege he used to be good, but um, I believe his fu has slipped
<IdleOne> well I read the article. First time I ever read anything from him and I am not familiar with Jono's comments or elky's blog post Sam is referring to. Seems to me like he is probably a jackass
<elky> he's really no more a journalist than roy schetzowitz is. these days, his research is approximately on par quality wise.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> hopefully people ignore the acid
<valorie> anyway, dinner.....
<elky> if you go through his other writings, you can find the piece last week in which he decreed lucid unfit because "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" complained about lack of root for the second part of that command.
<IdleOne> well if he understood what && does he may not complain
<elky> he blamed the man pages for lying to him iirc
<IdleOne> && if and when and only when the previous command completes run following command
<IdleOne> the following command being an sudo command should ask for auth imho
<IdleOne> s/an/a
<elky> yes, but that's not how "ive been using debian for fifty million years" genius boy interpreted it.
<elky> (*not actually real quote, but sure as heck real attitude)
<elky> anyway, i'm tired of talking about him, lets move on
<IdleOne> elky if I was you I wouldn't waste any more energy on it.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> you type faster then I do :P
<IdleOne> ok 3 things left to do today: 1) call the kids 2) eat something 3) go to sleep
<IdleOne> I'll be back later :P
 * pleia2 hugs elky 
<elky> pleia2, speeeecial place in hell for that guy, srsly.
<pleia2> yeah, I don't think anyone takes him seriously anymore
<elky> my response to him was intended to make him seem as jackassy as possible, since I /knew/ he was going to do this.
<elky> hence it was not a plead, it was a stern directive.
<valorie> once he gets predictable, he'll lose readers even with his pot-stirring
<elky> oh, he's been losing readers since he before he lambasted the intern that swore in a blog post in the direction of stallman
<elky> and his recent outburst at matt garrett for quoting him... hilarious
<elky> but srsly, his best so far has to be the sudo gaffe late last week
<rww> I rarely see positive things in the comments on his articles. He doesn't have readers because people think he's a good journalist, he has readers because he generates controversy.
<rww> elky: His reply in the article's comments makes no sense :(
<elky> oh, he has a few fans. one tried to use my blog comments to spamzor his own blog around
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> elky: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/02/15/sam-varghese-got-it-wrong/ different subject, same trollumnist
<elky> <3 adam williamson's response
<elky> i want one of those tshirts
<elky> i also belong to the elusive club that's also been trollumnist'd by sam's colleague
<rww> "Varghese trolled me for ad money and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"
<maco> elky: and directhex's comment?
<elky> maco, yeah, but i see him say that in the actual site comments all the time
<maco> haha
<czajkowski> maco: nice link the other day
<maco> czajkowski: the ireland link?
<czajkowski> aye
<akgraner> Woo Hoo new wireless card and now my computer can connect anywhere in my house - now if lightning doesn't take out the wifi receiver again this sound be a good day! :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: great :)
<akgraner> it's those little things in life that make me happy :-)  me gets back to my todo list - UW list will have about 5 emails hitting in about an hour  - finally - caught up :-)
<akgraner> hey who all on the on the UW team is participating in a global Jam event?
<nigelb> akgraner: depends, I'll be on IRC to help anyone who needs help
<pleia2> I will be
<MarkDude> I will at Jono's event.
 * pleia2 has to work that day
<pleia2> it being a weekday and all :)
<pleia2> but I'll wander up to the berkeley one
<akgraner> I was just thinking outload and before I took it to the list wanted to brainstorm  - maybe we as a team could pick an hour or so and hold an online jam?
<nigelb> +
<nigelb> +1
<MarkDude> akgraner, some people are a little standoffish on bugs, but , maybe can help with trnslation. At least for Karmic, that language stuff was down the list
<akgraner> I was thinking docs and we could clean up and add to our wiki's and stuff  - but that's just me
<MichelleQ> Mike and I were just discussing Global jam
<MichelleQ> I think we're going to be hosting a doc. jam, but I'm not 100% sure when
<MarkDude> I have a small amount of moin skills & am willing to help with that
<Pendulum> akgraner: did I just read correctly that our blueprint is done?
<akgraner> yeppers
<Pendulum> \o/
<Pendulum> just in time to start discussing the next one, eh? ;-)
<pleia2> hooray! :)
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> got stick some stuff on a wiki then send out the email :-)
<Pendulum> btw, I'm sorry that I have failed to actually do my action item from the last meeting. have barely been able to use my right shoulder most of the time since :(
<pleia2> mentoring docs
<pleia2> ?
<akgraner> Pendulum,  no worries :-)
<pleia2> I can jump in and help out more
<Pendulum> pleia2: yeah
<pleia2> I should have some time tomorrow evening to get a plan together if you'd like
<Pendulum> pleia2: possibly (depending on what sort of shape I'm in)
<pleia2> no problem, if you're not available I'll just toss my ideas in an email and we can go from there :)
<pleia2> regarding t-shirts, this was created a while ago: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<nhandler> pleia2: You might want to update the design to fit in with the new theme a bit more
<pleia2> none of these are my designs :) they are from last year
<nhandler> Ok
<pleia2> was just a suggestion as a starting point for continued discussions
<czajkowski> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M here is the suggested items for the next cycle. We can work on these at the next IRC Meeting
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: Area 4 is "Mentioning Program"...
<MichelleQ> erm...  what might that be, 'zactly
<MichelleQ> ?
<pleia2> Mentoring?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> mentoring
<MichelleQ> k.
<czajkowski> fixed
<czajkowski> done
<MichelleQ> :D
<MichelleQ> You're fantastic!
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> no
<pleia2> yes you are, darn it! :)
<MichelleQ> oh, sure you are.
<pleia2> oh, I guess that should have been "dang"
<pleia2> I fail at akgranerspeak
<czajkowski> lol
<MichelleQ> rofl.
<MichelleQ> pleia2: need some drawl lessons?
<pleia2> I think so! :)
<czajkowski> NN nutters
<MichelleQ> NN nutters?
 * MichelleQ blinks in confusion
<akgraner> hehe
<MichelleQ> oh, I need a nap.
<akgraner> me too!
<MichelleQ> See y'all in a bit - we're off to bathe children.
<akgraner> Updated Agenda for next UW meeting - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<akgraner> it's needs cleaned up a bit - but that is the easy part :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-16
<AlanBell> pleia2: or anyone else, on the tshirt design http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns what is the light blue logo at the bottom?
 * pleia2 has no idea
<pleia2> crop circle? :)
<pleia2> ah, apparently it's ubuntu studio
<AlanBell> ah, so it is. Never saw that before.
<jussi01> o.O
<jussi01> studio needs some advertising methinks
<AlanBell> probably need to get the logo on a Tshirt or something :-)
<jussi01> AlanBell: :D
 * jussi01 is involved with studio, and we could do with more contributors, if anyone is interested in making music/video/graphics on ubuntu...
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> akgraner: wow, brilliant work on the leadership proposal
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<elky> the list structure is confusing me. Why is UDS-M BLUEPRINTS AND OBJECTIVES an tier under UW PROJECT PR TEAM ?
<elky> (err, for the meeting agenda)
<jussi01> has anyone seen pendulum recently?
<elky> she was around yesterday, but sore
<jussi01> hrm, ok.
<czajkowski> jussi01: she's around, but her shoulder is at her atm so not typing as much, she should be online again around 9:30 UTC
<jussi01> czajkowski: ok, thanks for that
<czajkowski> no bother
 * czajkowski is up drinking black vanilla tea yummy
<jussi01> :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: pong <- a sober pong
<czajkowski> grin
 * jussi01 has a thesis for Pendulum to read, if she is currently up to it. :D
<jussi01> (and yes, that means its almost done, yipeeeeeeeeee!)
<czajkowski> sweet
<jussi01> I cant wait to graduate...
<jussi01> then theres only half a BIT degree to go :)
<akgraner> nap time - :-)  laters y'alll zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jussi01> nini akgraner
<Pendulum> jussi01: what's up?
<jussi01> Pendulum: Hi!
<Pendulum> akgraner: have you slept?
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep - just got up from a 5 hour nap :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Daylight Confusion Time - something you might know about :p
<akgraner> nigelb, YES!
 * MichelleQ snores...   
<nigelb> akgraner: haha, meetings might be a little bit of a mess this week :p
<MichelleQ> Can't.wake.up.
<nigelb> MichelleQ: haha,
 * nigelb gets cold water for MichelleQ 
<nigelb> MichelleQ: my dad had this very efficient way of waking me up when I was a kid (had to get up at 5 for school)
<MichelleQ> no, thank you so very much.
<nigelb> he would wash his hands in cold water, dry, and then touch my face.
<MichelleQ> gah!
<nigelb> I would be shocked awake.  its like getting a defibrillator shock :D :D
<MichelleQ> I can imagine
<nigelb> still, very efficient.  I do that my roommates these days ;)
<akgraner> MichelleQ, I know the "Can't. wake.up" feeling - but that was just b/c I had the "Can't.sleep" issue yesterday :-)
<MichelleQ> :)
<MichelleQ> My dunkin donuts sweet tea is not cutting it this morning
<akgraner> Well I am off for an hour or so :-)  I'm actually leaving my house with no phone, or computer and having lunch with friends :-) - this feels a bit strange but I think I could get used to it :-)  laters
<MichelleQ> ttfn!
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> AlanBell: pong
<AlanBell> all done reapproving?
<czajkowski> yes. for tonight
<AlanBell> want to talk stats or leave it for another day?
<czajkowski> can you gimmie 15 mins just to catch my wind please
<AlanBell> s/catch my wind/pour a JD/
<czajkowski> not drinking :)
<czajkowski> have an airport run in a wee bit
<AlanBell> cup of Barrys tea then
<czajkowski> aye cuppa tea
<AlanBell> lets try tomorrow, nighty night o/
<rww> akgraner: the IRC meeting day+time survey thing doesn't really work for people who are free at different times on different days =\
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-17
<czajkowski> rww: there is never going to be a time to suit everyone
<rww> czajkowski: I know, I'm pointing out that perhaps a different survey format would allow people to better specify their availability :)
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Good Grief - who knew when your hard drive dies a very quick an unexpected death oh much trouble it is to set it all back up  - even when you have backups
<akgraner> but I got my IRC stuff back  - so that's a good thing :-)
<JanC> akgraner: that's what a RAID setup is useful for...  ;)
<akgraner> JanC - :-)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: are you out partying?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nope sober today
<czajkowski> I did enough damage last weekend
<AlanBell> want to look at stats?
<czajkowski> sure
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: hi there :)
<dholbach> hey maco
<czajkowski> Research: Help Get Girls & Women into SET - http://girlygeekdom.com/education/aauwresearchse/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GirlyGeekdom+%28GirlyGeekdom+Blog%29
<czajkowski> Women in Games conference cancelled http://ow.ly/1nPgh
<MarkDude> Bay Area Radio show is looking for Women in Unix Community. I just posted details to ML. Encourage local folks to be interviewed by KPFA
<nigelb> MarkDude: San Francisco?
<MarkDude> UW it is for International Women's day.
<MarkDude> Yes, nigelb
 * nigelb suggests poking pleia2 
<MarkDude> Well yes. That was thought , as well as a few others. I doubt my voice has much sway. UW members on the other hand...
<nigelb> hm
<rww> MarkDude: You're too late, Grant forwarded it to ubuntu-women@ earlier today ;P
<MarkDude> I also dont want to re-enforce the Unicorn deal. so, I cant just ask people I know , if they are always the 1st asked
<nigelb> 9 pm = bed time
<nigelb> later folks
<rww> wat
<MarkDude> rww, good. has he joined UW yet? It's good to have some folks that are mellower than myself
<rww> MarkDude: no idea, I just noticed he crossposted it to a few lists, including UW's
<MarkDude> Later nigelb - I think I'll have some events in your region next time :)
<MarkDude>  rww. thats cool.
<MarkDude> Oh, I am receiving the ML in digest form. Thats why I did not see earlier post from Grant.
<rww> MarkDude: told you you shouldn't use it ;P
<MarkDude> Yes, I knew before I typed the word digest - what your opinion is of them. I should switch my subs to FULL & sort in folders I guess. This is my second *fail* in as many weeks.
<czajkowski> nothing more annoying than being told, I told you so though
<rww> MarkDude: yeah, I'm somewhat spoiled by gmail's label feature. It works well with my need to obsessively sort everything :)
<MarkDude> czajkowski,  :)
 * nigelb pops in to tell MarkDude "I told you so" ;)
<MarkDude> Our email runs through Gmail, I should just go ahead & take 20 minutes to switch the rest
<MarkDude> nigelb, :) this is a current theme in my life now. rww is batting around 90% accuracy on most subjects. Thankfully he never bothers to point that out
<nigelb> maco: lol
<nigelb> err.. tabfail
<nigelb> MarkDude: lol
<MarkDude> Im always open to I told you so stuff, or even better warnings ahead of time, its how I learn
<rww> MarkDude: Some useful pointers: the More actions > Filter Messages Like These menu when you're reading an email, and list.ubuntu.com's mailman interface (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/ubuntu-women ) can sometimes change all your subscription options at once so you don't have to iterate through each list to e.g. change digest settings
 * rww switched list email addresses recently, the latter was a godsend
<MarkDude> rww - the nick that needs no tab-complete
<rww> (the More Actions thing is in Gmail)
<nigelb> or just get pop3 in TB and fix stuff there
<MarkDude> I need to be more granular with my settings, some projects mention other projects. With forwarding included- I have important mail - shoved where it should not have been
<MarkDude> Thank you for the suggestions , Im going to go see about avoiding redundant posts :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: i have an interview with that radio guy next week
<pleia2> we spoke on tuesday evening
<MarkDude> Cool. Should Courtney & Cathy still call?
<pleia2> i dont know if he's interviewing others too, cant hurt to email him though
<MarkDude> thx pleia2 - I think she is emailing right now. BTW its one of the stations that Jessica used to help with - before heading north
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: March 25th, 2010 @2100UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda | "How I discovered Ubuntu" Winners! http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu
<Pendulum> window move 8
<Pendulum> oops, typing fail :)
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-19
<akgraner> pici ping
<akgraner> jussi01, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: Can I help with something ?
<akgraner> nhandler, oh yeah :-)
<akgraner> looks like ubot2 in the NC channel isn't logging the channel anymore?
<akgraner> it stopped sometime mid Feb
<akgraner> :-/
<nhandler> akgraner: ubot2 is an ubottu clone, not a log bot
<akgraner> hmmm
<nhandler> Where was the NC channel getting logged to before?
<akgraner> wonder what happened to our bot then
<akgraner> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<valorie> massive repeated netsplits
 * valorie sees two bots here
<valorie> !log
<ubot2`> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<valorie> ubot2 works
<akgraner> valorie, the bot in my LoCo channel in NC stopped working :-(
<nhandler> akgraner: Contact admin@ubuntu-eu.org about that
<valorie> :(
<nhandler> akgraner: It was one of the locobot_X bots
<akgraner> nhandler, ahh thanks!! :-)
<valorie> netsplits were fierce today
<nhandler> FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
 * akgraner adds to my tomboy note collection on such things :-)
<elky> there's been some epic routing problems in general lately. linode has been copping it something fierce
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks again!!
<elky> something about the hurricane electric datacenter connections i think
<akgraner> grrr dang it ubuntu one is gone now - I just added another computer to it now it's not even showing up
<akgraner> grrrr
<czajkowski> Aloha
<akgraner> oops - sorry about the mailing list all - I forget to reset my email to plain text...grrr - fixed now though :-)  Thanks to czajkowski and pgraner reminding me :-)  Y'all ROCK!!!
<czajkowski> maco: gota link for the ubuntu women artwork for a t-shirt
<czajkowski> cant seem to find it
<Pendulum> hiya, so I was just thinking. Hadn't we decided that we were going to do something for Ada Lovelace Day at the last meeting?
<Pendulum> because it's next Wednesday
<Pendulum> and I haven't heard anything about it *since* the last meeting
<elky> well, i'd imagine we all just spamz0r the planets with blogs about nerdy women who rock
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I think the specific thing was to ask everyone (not just us) to blog about specifically women involved in ubuntu who rock :)
<nigelb> indeed :)
<Pendulum> but I hadn't seen any publicity which is why I was asking
<elky> Pendulum, well, if you have time to send an email to rally the troops, then go for it :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I just need to hit send on a blog post
<nigelb> elky: define nerdy women who rock? we pick out one person from uw and tell everyone why they rock?
<elky> pro tip: many blogging platforms let you schedule stuff, write it now and you won't forget
<Pendulum> nigelb: don't limit yourself to UW
<nigelb> Pendulum: aha
<akgraner> elky, yep I need to do that - for some reason I forget about that part
<elky> nigelb, oh heavens no, pick /any/ nerdy computer woman you knokw
<akgraner> IT and Science
<Pendulum> there are plenty of women who work on Ubuntu who aren't in UW
<nigelb> Oh No.  too many ;)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I thought we'd specified to encourage people to do women who work on Ubuntu
<Pendulum> that the whole point was we were moving the idea of doing it for IWD to Ada Lovelace because it was too short a time for IWD
<akgraner> well yes we as a project are encouraging people to write about women in ubuntu
<akgraner> but Ada Lovelace Day is women in science and IT
<Pendulum> well yes :)
<akgraner> and we as UW should really highlight other UW members if possible
<elky> I'm more interested in highlighting the path to becoming a UW
<elky> if it's because of another UW, then fine, but don't limit yourself if you're better served discussing someone outside
<akgraner> yeah  - I think we all have ways to create some buzz.. surrounding UW and Ada Lovelace Day
<elky> I suppose what I'm saying is be visible, don't confine yourself unnecessarily
<nigelb> I'm going to blog about the amazing women who taught me :)
<etali> I completely forgot about Ada Lovelace day until I saw a tweet about it earlier today, can't believe it's looming already!
<etali> I might cheat and do a general "women have worked on..." post.  I'm having trouble choosing one specific person to write about :(
<nigelb> etali: or other groups like UW? PHPWomen for example?
<etali> Ooh, that's a good idea!
 * nigelb thinks up another stock idea for those who might need one
<etali> I could write far too much about the IGDA Women In Game Development group.
 * etali thanks nigelb profusely
<czajkowski> etali: did you see the gamers conferce in London got called off due to lack of attendance
<nigelb> etali: no problem.  I've been building up a list :)
<nigelb> probably I'll mail it to the group once it gets big enough
<nigelb> czajkowski: its sad :(
<etali> czajkowski: Yeah :(  They had picked a rather busy time for a conference though.  Hopefully they can pick a better time next year.
<czajkowski> I pasted 2 topics of interest
<czajkowski> 11:28 < czajkowski> Research: Help Get Girls & Women into SET -
<czajkowski> http://girlygeekdom.com/education/aauwresearchse/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GirlyGeekdom+%28GirlyGeekdom+Blog%29
<czajkowski> 15:29 < czajkowski> Women in Games conference cancelled http://ow.ly/1nPgh
<czajkowski> pleia2: ping
<nigelb> akgraner: ping :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: hey
<czajkowski> pleia2: cant find the link to the t-shirt art work anywhere
<czajkowski> any ideas?
<pleia2> czajkowski: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<czajkowski> thats the one
<akgraner> nigelb, pong
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks, I tried every combo and searching for it
<pleia2> I just searched for "t-shirt" :)
<pleia2> have to search "Text" though
<pleia2> well, tshirt "titles" would have worked
<pleia2> anyway, I added a link to it to our Projects page
<czajkowski> coolio
<akgraner> Thought on Global Jam Weekend
<akgraner> thoughts I mean
<pleia2> akgraner: I was just thinking about replying on list
<pleia2> elky made this regarding the wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix
<akgraner> Oh that's great and even if someone doesn't have time to fix something they can just add it to the list
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Thats a huge help as well
<pleia2> unhelpfully, I don't have any suggestions regarding time/projects/etc for us
<akgraner> hey all jono just shared this  - http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/19/two-ubuntu-community-team-intern-opportunities-available/
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-20
<akgraner> MichelleQ, ping
<MichelleQ> Here I am
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> what did you thing of the video?
<MichelleQ> She's fantastic, and looks just like you
<MichelleQ> :D
<akgraner> awww
<akgraner> thanks!
<MichelleQ> Thanks for asking her to share!
<akgraner> MichelleQ, I'll see I can get her performance tomorrow for ya :-)
<MichelleQ> I'd love to see it.  :)
<elky> she looks so grown up too
<MichelleQ> she's beautiful.  I loved the bits that I could hear of her.
<MichelleQ> Night y'all.  I'm headed to bed.
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> morning
<akgraner> anyone know how to move a whole layer in GIMP?
<AlanBell> little trashcan icon on the layers window
<AlanBell> ctrl + l to toggle the layer window
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I hated GIMP a year ago - I am so loving it now :-)
<AlanBell> I love gimp
<AlanBell> akgraner: things like this take seconds to do: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/lauraubuntuhat.png
<akgraner> hehe
<czajkowski> AlanBell: baukd
<czajkowski> *bauld
<maco> czajkowski: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<czajkowski> aye got it
<czajkowski> cheers
<AlanBell> :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-21
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> issyl0: hope you are going to tell people here what you have been up to
<nigelb> AlanBell: she's already tweeted plenty :)
<nigelb> issyl0: but a nice long blog post would be nice
<issyl0> Yea
<issyl0> I'll do a blog post later.
<minti> ö
<Tm_T> ä
<minti> Was machen die Mädels mit Ubuntu ?
<AlanBell> !de
<ubot2> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AlanBell> although I think that was a question for this channel, if you can manage in English that would be great
<Pendulum> AlanBell: the person left
<AlanBell> ah
<AlanBell> I should turn on joins and parts here. makes my head spin in the busy channels.
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks again for starting the statistics gathering, it's so nice to actually be able to give out metrics :)
<IdleOne> so I need to delete a large number of files. 80 or so gigs and I am wondering is there any reason why I wouldn't just select them all and delete
<maco> ....because you dont have a backup?
<IdleOne> I do have the backup. was more concerned if it could cause unseen damage to the system, being it is a large amount of files
<IdleOne> guess I was being paranoid
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> just media files taking up space
<IdleOne> soon as the rsync is complete they are gone
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-15
<Pendulum> this is cool http://www.gsmworld.com/newsroom/press-releases/2010/mwomen_pr.htm
<pleia2> cool, and it's nice to see them working with existing organizations
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> there's a video interview about it that's more recent, but you have to sign up for the website to watch so I'm not sure if I should link it here
 * Pendulum 's brain has been filled with mobile phone app stuff recently
<pleia2> how's your work on that going?
<pleia2> if the weather cooperates I'm going to an android dev talk tonight, I'm still not a dev but some of the tools are so shiny, makes me reconsider :)
<AlanBell> app builder is cool
<AlanBell> it uses the same jigsaw like programming environment as the turtle activity on the OLPC
<AlanBell> app inventor that is
<Pendulum> I've got one app that I think will be published soon
<Pendulum> I want to learn the javascript to write buttons for the Classroom app and then I think that one is pretty close to publishable
<Pendulum> and I have an app I'm working on now that tracks my family's travels (with blog feeds and calendar and photos from past trips, etc.)
<pleia2> nice :)
<Pendulum> I also have an accessibility team app that I put together, but it needs major work to be ready for anything
<jledbetter> Very cool!
<JanC> the "OLPC turtle activity" (TurtleArt) is also usable as a "normal" desktop application (no need for an OLPC or Sugar)
<pleia2> elky: I know it's your asleeping time, but we should talk soon about the plan for NewWikiTheme (plan and timeline? who is testing? etc)
<pleia2> I just remembered I had a dream about the wiki, weird
<hypatia> i dreampt about wikipedia redirects last week
<pleia2> hehe
<hypatia> argh, i bet i can't log into the ubuntu wiki still
<hypatia> oh yay, uw wiki != ubuntu wiki
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-16
<pleia2> elky: plan for NewWikiTheme?
<pleia2> I'd like to get going on it this week if possible, are we changing the files before changing the default, or..?
<elky> I think we're going to have to push at least one edit for the styling. I'm finding the page styles quite... squished.
<pleia2> ok
<elky> I'm actually at work now. I was asleep before. I'll take a look tonight.
<pleia2> yeah sorry, my schedule is so opposite yours (it's 9PM now, it was 11AM earlier)
<elky> heh yeah, timezones suck. It'll be a bit better once I'm in nz and we'll only be 4hrs out instead of 6.
<pleia2> yeah
<elky> well, 20hrs rather than 18, really.
<elky> I'll be even moar in the future!
<pleia2> yes, so you can tell me if godzilla is coming tomorrow
<Tm_T> pleia2: s/if/when/
<elky> Tm_T, well sure, but it might not be *tomorrow*
<Tm_T> that's why when
 * Tm_T tries to shake BÖC out of his mind now
<nigelb> Tm_T: did you see elky's tweet the other day?
<Tm_T> unfortunately no
<elky> apparently i wasn't the first to think of it either
<nigelb> elky: heh
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-19
<AlanBell> I am off to the pub to watch the rugby, someone else around to show on-gi the door when he earns a ban?
<Pendulum> i'm here for now
<IdleOne> keeping an eye open
<nigelb> IdleOne: you wake up early :)
<nigelb> (for a saturday)
<IdleOne> nigelb: I try to wake up early every day, doesn't always work out :)
<Pendulum> it's not that early :P
<IdleOne> I have been up a couple of hours
<nigelb> :)
<IdleOne> this coffee cup refuses to stay full...
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-03-13
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 13 18:01:16 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> Welcome everyone! Who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Tubu> +1
<jledbetter> o/
<Cheri703> o/
 * cfmckee Cindy McKee observing
<pleia2> nice to see a new face, welcome cfmckee!
<akk> o/
<pleia2> so we don't really have much on the agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2012/Agenda
<pleia2> [link] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Cheri703> oh, I forgot to add something
 * Cheri703 goes to do it
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> akgraner has finished up her review of the mentoring program and other similar mentoring programs throughout FOSS and at the last meeting we discussed her findings
<System76Chick> I am here!
<pleia2> we'll be sticking with informal, helping each other find resources on list and in channel and however we can
<pleia2> welcome System76Chick :)
<pleia2> jledbetter, nigelb - any progress on reaching out the railsbridge / pystar communities?
<pleia2> (it's ok if not, just looking for status and if you need help :))
<jledbetter> No update from me. I think nigelb emailed me but I'm a lot behind. Sorry nigelb :(
<nigelb> Yeah, no update form me either.
<nigelb> I'll try to get something before the next meeting
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<pleia2> as far as website stuff, ubuntu-women.org now points to wiki.ubuntu-women.org :)
<Cheri703> added :)
<akgraner> o/  -sorry I'm late
<pleia2> the front page of wiki.ubuntu-women.org can only be edited by admins
<jledbetter> That'll help with spammers, eh?
<pleia2> review of wiki pages for content continues, anyone can pitch in here if they find a wiki page that is out of date, either fix it or let someone know it needs to be updated
<pleia2> jledbetter: yeah, we haven't really had a problem but I don't want to end up having a problem on our main landing page
<jledbetter> Good idea.
<pleia2> bad guys messing with subpages is the price we pay for collaboration (but that hasn't been a problem really either now with launchpad integration)
<pleia2> but the main landing page shouldn't need many changes, so we can keep it restricted
<pleia2> I meant to email Susan about the final blueprint item, I might have said I'd do that but then didn't
<pleia2> [action] pleia2 to email susan-spencer about UW audience profiles
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to email susan-spencer about UW audience profiles
<pleia2> I think that's it when it comes to the blueprint
<pleia2> #topic Call for Career Days Participation
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<Cheri703> Hey folks, we've had some awesome CareerDays sessions thus far, but...we want/need more!
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<Cheri703> Anyone who works in/around IT or some peripherally related field (documentation, etc) is welcome to present
<Cheri703> we basically are looking for a "day in the life" and a "how I got here" type of thing.
<Cheri703> Check out the link (thanks pleia2) for logs and examples of past sessions
<Cheri703> I'd love to find someone to present for March, but if not, definitely by April
<Cheri703> Honestly I think at this point we can/should open it up to "anyone who works doing anything that can be remotely related to being useful for ubuntu participation as well"
<Cheri703> (to at least keep it sort of relevant to u-w ;) )
<System76Chick> I know I'm not a developer, but I'm really into being a promoter and work at System76 as the press and marketing liaison
<Cheri703> Absolutely!
<Cheri703> we are not just looking for developers, we are looking for a variety of things
<Cheri703> I'm good with opening it up beyond IT, any thoughts from others?
<pleia2> yeah, it may be interesting to see a session about "I don't work in IT, but my open source career is..."
<Cheri703> definitely
<akk> Absolutely.
<pleia2> and I'd love to hear about System76Chick's job :)
<jledbetter> Me too :)
<System76Chick> Cool! I'd love to do a career days. I think it would be a good perspective because it's a totally awesome atmosphere working for an Ubuntu only company
<System76Chick> and being the only woman is the most different job I've ever had!
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> Cheri703: want to coordinate and then just let me know so I can add it to the classroom calendar?
<Cheri703> anyone interested in participating, please either add yourself to the wiki page, or email me at cheri703@ubuntu.com
<Cheri703> yeah, definitely pleia2, thanks
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> System76Chick: while I have you, I got the nail decals - thank you! Mind if I blog about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919799 on blog.ubuntu-women.org ?
<Cheri703> for the record, that was all I had on CareerDays, unless anyone else has any thoughts
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<pleia2> #topic Other announcements, misc
<System76Chick> I'd love to see a blog post about it!
<pleia2> System76Chick: great, I'll get to it this week :)
 * pleia2 needs to do her nails so there is a photo!
<pleia2> Registration for UDS has opened: http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<pleia2> it's free to attend :)
<pleia2> and we'll be doing an Ubuntu Women dinner on Thursday evening of the event
<Cheri703> heh, if I get any of the california jobs I'm applying to, maybe I'll be out there by then ;) (DOUBTFUL)
<pleia2> hehe
<jledbetter> That'd be awesome:)
<pleia2> all three of us in one place, the country might fall over
<jledbetter> lol!
<Cheri703> it would, but somehow I don't think <2 months from application to already moved in and able to take a week off is going to happen
<Cheri703> hehe
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<System76Chick> Speaking of UDS, does anyone have good sources for marketing swag? We are supposed to be bringing it to UDS and I'm not getting the best quotes. I have to watch the office while the guys go to the summit :(
<pleia2> System76Chick: I've used vistaprint for Ubuntu Women stuff, but, while cheap, I wouldn't go as far as to say they're great quality wise for everything
<System76Chick> What kind of swag would you guys like from our booth at the summit?
<pleia2> stickers :)
<System76Chick> I think Ubuntu Coffee cups would be SWEET
<Cheri703> reusable water bottles are good too for the non-coffee/cold drink set
<System76Chick> Great idea!
<pleia2> Canonical sells Ubuntu Coffee Cups so you'll want to be careful trademark-wise
 * jledbetter likes stickers too
<Cheri703> free laptops = awesome swag! >.>
<Cheri703> already branded too!
<System76Chick> I will be careful with the trademark stuff
<jledbetter> lol!
<jledbetter> A giveaway would be sweet indeed
<System76Chick> Free laptops lol. That would be INCREDIBLE! They are bringing our secret products to show off, a week before they all launch. That will be cool
<pleia2> oh, after our next meeting I'll make the blueprint for UDS, but I did want to mention that I casually mentioned on list that we'd be creating a theme for blog.ubuntu-women.org over the summer, I intend to add that as a blueprint item that we can discuss at UDS
<pleia2> (it's currently using the default, and the header image is HUGE, everyone complains)
<AlanBell> maybe the planet too
<Cheri703> big header = bad for netbooks or phones
<pleia2> wow, the planet is broken right now
<Cheri703> maybe *fixing* the planet should be on the blueprint
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> I didn't realize it was looking so bad
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu-women.org/uw.png
<System76Chick> There are some awesome wordpress themes I can look into and make a list of the ones without xlarge headers. I browse themes all day.
<pleia2> doh, it's because of our redirect
<pleia2> we actually were linking to stuff on ubuntu-women.org, oops
<AlanBell> oh so it is
<AlanBell> hmm, interesting. . . I wonder if it can be fixed just by putting stuff in the right place on the wiki
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to look into fixing planet
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to look into fixing planet
<pleia2> might just be able to upload them to planet.ubuntu-women.org directly and change the links, I'll probably need a ticket to do it though
<pleia2> I still have access to the files from the old site
<pleia2> I think that's it, unless anyone else has anything?
<Cheri703> I'm all set
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 13 18:40:13 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-03-13-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-03-13-18.01.html
<jledbetter> Thanks, pleia2 :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-11
<pdurbin> hmm. gone
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-12
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 12 18:01:33 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the Ubuntu Women project meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Dolasilla> o/ (I have dconnection in the hotel!!!! )
<pleia2> meeting agenda ^^
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> Deindre sends apologies at not being able to attend
<pleia2> #topic Raring Blueprint
 * Cheri703 adds contest to agenda
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> Cheri703: any updates on Career days sessions?
<pleia2> contest is in the blueprint anyway :)
<Cheri703> No. :s we were going to have Laura do hers on 03/01, but that got pushed >_<
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> ok, just let me know when it gets rescheduled to so I can pop it into the Classroom calendar :)
<pleia2> we had a couple other women from Canonical on the list too, any progress there?
<Cheri703> no >_> /me has been a bit of a slacker
<pleia2> no worries, I think we've all be quite busy this cycle :)
<pleia2> ok, so, UW contest
<pleia2> #topic Contest
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> didn't see any replies on list to the RFH https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2013-March/003713.html
<pleia2> (request for help)
<pleia2> I think giving some examples of what kind of questions people should be proposing would help get some volunteers
<Cheri703> yeah, either myself or Pendulum will send out some more information
<Dolasilla> I agree with pleia2, I think otherwise people may not know exactly which kind of questions are expected
<pleia2> great, thanks Cheri703!
<pleia2> presumably once we have a few more volunteers, we can actually get it rolling :)
<Cheri703> yeah :)
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> short on subjects this meeting :) anything else anyone wants to discuss?
<pdurbin> i have a question
<pdurbin> should this channel be listed at http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/IRC ?
<pleia2> pdurbin: ah yes, probably :)
<pleia2> pdurbin: could you add us?
<pdurbin> hmm. i don't have an account on that wiki. does anyone else?
<pleia2> I don't know that many of us are involved with that wiki, perhaps you could create an account?
<pleia2> looks like they also offer signup via facebook login
<pdurbin> bleh. facebook. i don't have an account
<pdurbin> oh, they also support local accounts
 * AlanBell sees an edit button for some reason
<pleia2> (this is my attempt to not do everything, so if someone could pitch in here I'd really appreciate it :))
 * AlanBell edits
<pleia2> thank you AlanBell!
<pdurbin> AlanBell: thanks!
<pleia2> alright, I think that's it for today
<pleia2> thanks to everyone for coming, alwaysgood to see new faces :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 12 18:19:07 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-03-12-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-03-12-18.01.html
<pdurbin> "faces" :)
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> it just let me edit it without authenticating which is nice, captcha at the end
<pleia2> great
<Dolasilla> bye! :)
<IdleOne> thank you for the quick catch up meeting :)
<pdurbin> AlanBell: hmm, I'm curious why you linked #ubuntu-women and not #ubuntu-women-project
<pdurbin> I guess I'm confused about the difference, apart from the fact that this channel is logged
<Cheri703> This channel is primarily the "serious business" channel, the other one is the social/chat channel. kind of like ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic
<pdurbin> Cheri703: ok. thanks. pretty quiet in here, seems like. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, it's usually only active during meetings or if the ops need to discuss something
<pdurbin> i see
<AlanBell> I didn't really think about it, but yeah, what Cheri703 said ;)
<pdurbin> I'm pretty disappointed that open source is often unfriendly to women
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-03-11
<belkinsa> pleia2, due to the Daylight Saving Time trap that I fell into, I will not be at the meeting day.  Since I brought up an item in the agenda, I'm asking you to bring it up for and the status update of the fact that this project will be no longer worked due to the fact that none of the people that are a part of the project are willing to work on it.  Also, a note from me (belkinsa) that I think I meant "outreach" in a different way,
<belkinsa> as in outreach for our team and project to get more members not so much as helping women to get jobs in the FOSS world.  Thank you.  Note: I'm doing this here because I want this to be logged for proof that I said this.
<belkinsa> This is also to everyone else who will be a part of this meeting and my item is still okay to talk about in the meeting.
<pleia2> belkinsa: ok, thanks
<belkinsa> NP.
<belkinsa> pleia2, you may just copy and paste what I said.
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 11 18:00:48 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> woo, hi Cheri703!
<pleia2> #topic Blueprint updates
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> I emailed czajkowski about career days, but no reponse, I should follow up
<pleia2> Cheri703: are you still interested in working on this, or should we work to transition to someone else?
<Cheri703> Transitioning is probably best.
<pleia2> ok, didn't just want to steal it out from under you :) I'll poke around to see if anyone is interested in helping out
<Cheri703> I'm interested, I just haven't been great at follow-up lately >_< I'm happy to help, but having someone else be the driving force behind it is probably best.
<pleia2> #action find new driver for Career Days initiative
<meetingology> ACTION: find new driver for Career Days initiative
<pleia2> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: ACTION
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to find new driver for Career Days initiative
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to find new driver for Career Days initiative
<pleia2> ok, thanks Cheri703
<pleia2> I don't really have anything else on my items, I think it might be a good idea to contact folks who have outsanding items to see where they are with them as we only have a month before this cycle is over
<pleia2> I can take care of that
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to reach out to folks with blueprint items to check on status
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to reach out to folks with blueprint items to check on status
<pleia2> #topic Status of the "Ubuntu Women Outreach Project"
<pleia2> This was the one proposed at: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UWOP
<pleia2> belkinsa
<pleia2> belkinsa had some comments from earlier
<pleia2> 06:22:07 < belkinsa> pleia2, due to the Daylight Saving Time trap that I fell into, I will not be at the meeting day.  Since I brought up an item in the agenda, I'm asking you to bring it up for and the status update of the fact that this project will be no longer worked due to the fact that none of the people that are a part of the project are willing to work on it.  Also, a note from me (belkinsa) that I think I meant "outreach" in a differen
<pleia2> 06:22:07 < belkinsa> as in outreach for our team and project to get more members not so much as helping women to get jobs in the FOSS world.  Thank you.  Note: I'm doing this here because I want this to be logged for proof that I said this.
<pleia2> 06:23:04 < belkinsa> This is also to everyone else who will be a part of this meeting and my item is still okay to talk about in the meeting.
<pleia2> so we should mark this project as on hold (or cancelled) in the wiki
<pleia2> I think the thing we can learn most from this is like GNOME's OPW and GSoC, we really lack mentors to do this on even a small scale
<pleia2> all of us being volunteers certainly contributes to this, we're all busy people with jobs elsewere
<pleia2> elsewhere
<Cheri703> that makes sense
<pleia2> thanks to belkinsa for giving it a try though :) if we do find we have a stronger mentor community in the future this provides a nice framework to get things rolling
<pleia2> #topic The LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> this is the last thing on the agenda, referring to trying to find someone to lead the election coming up this summer
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> so before May 30th, we'd like to have found someone who isn't running for election to run this
<pleia2> looks like we want 2 people
<pleia2> they'd send out announcements, set up poll, etc - not alone, we have instructions for everything, just need folks to hold the keys and keep things moving
<Cheri703> I can help with the election
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> ok, so we'll make sure we'll find a 2nd person by May 30th then
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else?
<pleia2> I did want to mention that the mid-cycle virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit is happening this week: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> participation is via google hangouts, our team doesn't have a session because we plan for 6 months and are good at having meetings, so the mid cycle ones aren't so valuable to us
<pleia2> schedule is here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
<Cheri703> I am so busy this week >_<
<pleia2> me too, I'm not able to participate either
<pleia2> I can take off the time from work every 6 months, but every 3 is too much
<pleia2> ok, I think that's it then
<pleia2> thanks for coming Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> sure!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 11 18:18:22 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-03-11-18.00.moin.txt
<valorie> sorry to miss the meeting; it sounds short, and sweet!
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-03-13
<gonyere> Sorry I missed the meeting! How often do meetings occur? Weekly? Monthly?
<belkinsa> Monthy.
<belkinsa> Every second Tuesday at 1800
<belkinsa> UTC
<belkinsa> More info:http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings
<gonyere> Cool! I'll try to be around for the next one :)
<belkinsa> That's good to hear.  They are not that bad.
<gonyere> Yeah, I'm hoping to become more involved in Ubuntu this year - I've been a user for several years and was previously active in the GNOME project :)
<gonyere> Lately I've been helping out with UWN and Full Circle Magazine :)
<belkinsa> I know, you are a part of the Ohio Team also.
<gonyere> yeah :)
<belkinsa> Oh, this channel is LOGGED.  Chat in #ubuntu-women if you want unlogged
<belkinsa> ;0
<gonyere> :)
<belkinsa> ;)*
<pleia2> haha "not that bad" - such praise :)
<pleia2> I'll get the minutes up from the last meeting soon, crazy week
<belkinsa> Sorry, our meetings are full of fun!
<belkinsa> I understand.
<gonyere> lol
<belkinsa> But I blame the DST trap that I fell into.
<gonyere> I probably would've been around yesterday if not for the brief, wonderful amazing weather... stupid OH.
<belkinsa> Stupid Midwest, you mean?
<gonyere> something like that :p
<belkinsa> I would of been there if I don't have to shuttle back to Blue Ash Branch Campus of University of Cincinnati.
<pleia2> need wifi on the shuttle! :)
<belkinsa> I agree, funny enough there is a device that shows that it has internet but it's for the tracking of the shuttle to Double Map.\
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-03-09
<_2_dede> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-03-10
<amani_glugcal> Meeting in 3 min
<amani_glugcal> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 10 18:00:01 2015 UTC.  The chair is amani_glugcal. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<amani_glugcal> #chair amani-glugcal
<meetingology> Warning: Nick not in channel: amani-glugcal
<meetingology> Current chairs: amani-glugcal amani_glugcal
<amani_glugcal> Hello everyone
<amani_glugcal> Our agenda is on web
<amani_glugcal> we start with updates on project harvest
<amani_glugcal> updates please...
<amani_glugcal> #idea we should have brief updates on progress in all our subprojects
<amani_glugcal> ... at all our meetings
<amani_glugcal> Maybe we should discuss this in our mailing list
<amani_glugcal> #action amani-glugcal to initiate discussion on regular updates in UW mailing list
<meetingology> ACTION: amani-glugcal to initiate discussion on regular updates in UW mailing list
<amani_glugcal> Next topic
<amani_glugcal> ...key active members are absent, ...
<amani_glugcal> #subtopic Orientation Quiz
<amani_glugcal> Any updates on that beyond progress reported in lists?
<amani_glugcal> I have little to add on that right now.
<amani_glugcal> anybody ......
<amani_glugcal> considering the slow down in the momentum in the project we need to
<amani_glugcal> evolve better strategies
<amani_glugcal> ideas?
<amani_glugcal> We move on to next topic
<amani_glugcal> Edubuntu is not doing so well in reaching out to potential contributors.
<amani_glugcal> We should step into that space
<amani_glugcal> ...start a subproject within UW
<amani_glugcal> for helping people in education to contribute
<amani_glugcal> the main problem IMO is that they do not see the connections
<amani_glugcal> beyond a point
<amani_glugcal> ...and aspects of work flow deters them
<amani_glugcal> If u see the edubuntu mailing list for outreach ...
<amani_glugcal> there is too little
<amani_glugcal> So I am proposing a related action item
<amani_glugcal> #action amani_glug-cal to initiate discussions on possible "education outreach sub-project"
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glug-cal to initiate discussions on possible "education outreach sub-project"
<amani_glugcal> Next topic
<amani_glugcal> ...please come up with ur proposals
<amani_glugcal> topics
<amani_glugcal> ...
<Mikaela> I have noticed that #ubuntu-women and #ubuntu-women-project have different ops and I am not sure if that is supposed to be the case, but if both channels should have same flags, easy solution would be
<Mikaela> /cs flags #ubuntu-women-project $chanacs:#ubuntu-women +Aiotv
<Mikaela> which would give flags +Aiotv here for those people who are on access list of #ubuntu-women
<amani_glugcal> Mikaela the point is to keep the two separate
<Mikaela> ok
<amani_glugcal> any other topics?
<Mikaela> not from me
<amani_glugcal> items for discussions
<amani_glugcal> I think I will end the meeting in 60 sec
<amani_glugcal> Thanks Everyone
<amani_glugcal> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 10 18:35:38 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-03-10-18.00.moin.txt
